# Is it bad for the gun if you lock the slide and release it (not gently)?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

My friend the other day who's an avid hand gun owner and collector told me that pulling back the slide and then letting it go is super bad for the guns mechanisms.

I told that gun shops don't like you to do that because its not technically the shoppers gun, whats the deal with this topic. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I assume that you are talking about when it's unloaded. By the way, I have no reason to let it slam home when it's not loaded. 

Loaded, let it slam home. 

Gun shops don't like it either, when you look at a revolver, open the cylinder, and then with a flick of the wrist, you snap it closed. :smt018


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I assume that you are talking about when it's unloaded. By the way, I have no reason to let it slam home when it's not loaded.
> 
> Loaded, let it slam home.
> 
> Gun shops don't like it either, when you look at a revolver, open the cylinder, and then with a flick of the wrist, you snap it closed. :smt018


Why don't they like it?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it back for the gun, or the noise that irritates the owners? I do it to my gun at home all the time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, if you're in a gun shop handling *ANY* firearm, remember, it's not your gun. Handle it with due respect.

There's no reason to snap shut a cylinder on a revolver. They might do it in the movies, but that doesn't make it right. And yes, by doing that, you could do some damage. Why even take the chance.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> First off, if you're in a gun shop handling *ANY* firearm, remember, it's not your gun. Handle it with due respect.
> 
> There's no reason to snap shut a cylinder on a revolver. They might do it in the movies, but that doesn't make it right. And yes, by doing that, you could do some damage. Why even take the chance.


Due respect? How could it damage the gun?

How do you release the slide correctly then? Gently pull the slide release and bring it back to its original position with ease?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No... never guide the slide into battery to chamber a round. Pull the slide back and let go (once retracted) using the spring tension to chamber a round... the way the weapons disigned to. Guiding the slide into battery is a great way to cause a malfunction.

The "slide stop" is not also a "slide release" lever. Looks cool in movies, much like spinning the cylinder on a revolver then flicking it shut... but serves no purpose and can damage the firearm. In the case of revolvers... you simply push on the crane (metal bar connected to cylinder) to close the cylinder. Snapping or flicking causes stress cracks over time and can cause the cylinder to index incorrectly (rotate to next chamber in cylinder). 

Main reason to train to pull back on the slide and release is it is a gross motor skill vs locating the slide lock and releasing the slide (fine motor skill). Most shooters also change their grip when they use the slide lock... you don't have to when you grasp the top of the slide and "rip it's head off". 

In a high stress, combat situation your fine motor skills are diminished making gross motor skills preferred during weapon manipulation.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> *No... never guide the slide into battery to chamber a round. Pull the slide back and let go (once retracted) using the spring tension to chamber a round... the way the weapons disigned to. Guiding the slide into battery is a great way to cause a malfunction.*
> 
> The "slide stop" is not also a "slide release" lever. Looks cool in movies, much like spinning the cylinder on a revolver then flicking it shut... but serves no purpose and can damage the firearm. In the case of revolvers... you simply push on the crane (metal bar connected to cylinder) to close the cylinder. Snapping or flicking causes stress cracks over time and can cause the cylinder to index incorrectly (rotate to next chamber in cylinder).
> 
> ...


This is called "riding the slide" and with most semi-auto pistols, is not a good idea to do. In fact one gun manufacturer, Kahr Arms, specifically states in their owners manuals NOT to do this. However you can do this safely with a few guns. Glock is one of them.

The reason you can ride the slide with a Glock is because the extractor does not move over the rim of the case but rather up under it. You can prove this, which I have, by keeping a finger on the extractor while riding the slide forward on a live round. The extractor never moves. Now why would you want to do this?

Trigger discipline. Since my SD Glocks are always loaded and chambered, when doing trigger discipline exercises, I naturally have to unload the gun which means removing a round from the chamber as well. When I am finished and reload, I do not want to just let the slide go to move the round into the chamber as doing this too much can possible cause bullet setback... something I check for whenever I re-chamber a round after practice.

So yes, riding the slide with most semi-autos is not a good idea. With a few, it makes no difference.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Revolver cylinders are not designed to slam home, it never occurs when the gun is being fired.

Slides on semi-auto's slam home every time they are fired, except for the last round. But designed to drop the empty mag, put in a full one, and again "slam" the slide home. It is the way they are designed. If the slide is eased home, the gun may not be in battery.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the OP is referring to looking at a new, unloaded, pistol in a gun shop. Most clerks cringe just a little when people slam home the slide on an empty weapon. Doing this occasionally will do no harm, but repeated slamming of the slide on an empty weapon is not considered polite, and some people think this action can damage the breech face, or other parts on the gun. I think, if everyone were honest, this is why most of us prefer to get a gun from the "back," in a box, rather than buy one out of the gun case.

Allowing the slide to run free is the preferred means of chambering a round, but there is really no reason to do this with an empty gun. I think many people do this because they have seen it on TV.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't drop an auto's slide or wrist snap a revolver shut,here's why.

On an auto chambering the round slows down the slide's speed,without a round the slide slams home harder and batters the lockup surfaces over time.On a 1911 doing this 2 or 3 times is a way to check for a bad fitting of the lockwork,with a few exceptions.Trigger bounce is the normal culprit (that's why the Gold Cups had an extra spring installed) but poorly mated hammer and sear engagement will cause hammer follow also.A few times is OK,but don't make a habit of it.The slide stops on 1911s have broken from doing this regularly.

On a revolver,the yoke or crane is what holds the cylender to the frame.Shutting it causes the spring loaded locks to hold the cylender locked in place.When you snap the cylender shut,it hits these spring loaded locks before latching in and stalls movement.The weight of the cylender carries the momentum but the crane is light in weight.Depending on the lockup of that gun,you can bend the crane causing cylender to barrel misalignment or bend the ejector rod.Smiths use a latch at the front of the rod,if you notice one with a bad wobble it's because the cylender was slammed shut repeatedly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Years ago, I used to work part-time at a friend's gun shop. 

He was adamant about supervising customers and the way they handled firearms. No horsing around of any kind. If for some reason, we had to ask a customer to give the firearm back to us, once we had it back in our possession, they were asked to leave. 

It didn't happen all that often, so when it did happen, we didn't feel bad about asking them to leave. 

And yes, snapping the cylinder shut on a revolver was a big no no. They weren't asked to leave, but we made it clear that what they did was not okay.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So I'm a little confused, lets say you pull back the slide and lock it without the intention of chambering a round. How do you guide it back properly without putting the weapon in any danger? Or do you simply not lock back the slide unless you intend on putting rounds in the gun?

Thanks again, I'm just a little confused.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> So I'm a little confused, lets say you pull back the slide and lock it without the intention of chambering a round. How do you guide it back properly without putting the weapon in any danger? Or do you simply not lock back the slide unless you intend on putting rounds in the gun?
> 
> Thanks again, I'm just a little confused.


Okay, so let's cut to the chase.

Pull the slide back and lock it back if you want. You can either ride it back with your hand, or depress the slide release and let it return on it's own, if the mag is empty, as well as the chamber.

*When you want to chamber a round,* *let the slide slam home*. *NEVER* use your hand to ride it back.

Any more questions and we're gonna start charging you a fee. :goofy:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If your chambering a round pull the slide back n let er fly


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> So I'm a little confused, lets say you pull back the slide and lock it without the intention of chambering a round. How do you guide it back properly without putting the weapon in any danger? Or do you simply not lock back the slide unless you intend on putting rounds in the gun?
> 
> Thanks again, I'm just a little confused.


Put that px4 away and lock it up ,,LaGuy. You are excessively unnecessarily wearing out the grip!:numbchuck:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so let's cut to the chase.
> 
> Pull the slide back and lock it back if you want. You can either ride it back with your hand, or depress the slide release and let it return on it's own, if the mag is empty, as well as the chamber.
> 
> ...


I understand that, but from what I've gathered from this discussion and previous discussions, if you dont have a if the mag is empty, you let her rip, its bad for the gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I understand that, but from what I've gathered from this discussion and previous discussions, if you dont have a if the mag is empty, you let her rip, its bad for the gun.


It can be, depending on the gun.

If all you're doing is administrative handling (no ammo) just ease the slide forward with your other hand.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

here's the cliff notes version.....

*BAD* - letting the slide slam home on an empty chamber
*BAD* - riding the slide home with your hand while chambering a round
*BAD* - using the slide stop lever to release the slide from its locked back position

*GOOD* - letting the slide slam home while chambering a round
*GOOD* - pulling the slide back to release the tension from the slide stop lever and riding the slide home with your hand when *NOT* chambering a round


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Broondog said:


> here's the cliff notes version.....
> 
> *BAD* - letting the slide slam home on an empty chamber
> *BAD* - riding the slide home with your hand while chambering a round
> ...


Thanks broondog, now I know why the gun shop guy wasnt happy when I kept on slamming the slide back with the PX4 before I bought it. I kept slamming it back, then he said. "Hey man, easy" and I didnt know what I was doing wrong!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks broondog, now I know why the gun shop guy wasnt happy when I kept on slamming the slide back with the PX4 before I bought it. I kept slamming it back, then he said. "Hey man, easy" and I didnt know what I was doing wrong!


You bought the gun you were slamming or did you get a new one from the back room?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I think all this slamming is giving me a headache! :numbchuck:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> You bought the gun you were slamming or did you get a new one from the back room?


I got a new one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Broondog said:


> here's the cliff notes version.....
> 
> *BAD* - letting the slide slam home on an empty chamber
> *BAD* - riding the slide home with your hand while chambering a round
> ...


The part about using the slide stop being bad is subjective depending on firearm in question or the skill of the user.

For some guns, like some Kahrs, the manufacturer calls for the slide stop to be used to release the slide.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> The part about using the slide stop being bad is subjective depending on firearm in question or the skill of the user.
> 
> For some guns, like some Kahrs, the manufacturer calls for the slide stop to be used to release the slide.


So even with a round chambered, your supposed to used your hand the other hand and hold the slide, use slide released and let go of the hand holding the slide?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, letting the slide slam forward, loaded or unloaded, is a non-issue. 

If you do it 24 hrs. a day, 7 days a week, month after month, you might see an issue arise.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay, I see that everyone has different opinions on this one.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The part about using the slide stop being bad is subjective depending on firearm in question or the skill of the user.
> 
> For some guns, like some Kahrs, the manufacturer calls for the slide stop to be used to release the slide.


oh look, now you went and done got him all confused again. 



TheLAGuy said:


> So even with a round chambered, your supposed to used your hand the other hand and hold the slide, use slide released and let go of the hand holding the slide?


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i can see this is gonna go the way of the 9mm/.45acp or the AK/AR debates.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*Throws in towel.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Broondog said:


> here's the cliff notes version.....
> 
> *BAD* - letting the slide slam home on an empty chamber
> *BAD* - riding the slide home with your hand while chambering a round
> ...


Thank you. I was beginning to lose my desire to live!!!!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Broondog said:


> here's the cliff notes version.....
> 
> *BAD* - letting the slide slam home on an empty chamber
> *BAD* - riding the slide home with your hand while chambering a round
> ...


BRAVO !! You have sumarized it well.

LaGuy please copy the above post and carry it with you each time you visit your local gun store. You'll be much more warmly recieved. Boondog has made gunstore etiquite easy to understand.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Is anyone's ears besides mine, bleeding?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Is anyone's ears besides mine, bleeding?


Yes - Mine!!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> So even with a round chambered, your supposed to used your hand the other hand and hold the slide, use slide released and let go of the hand holding the slide?


No...

When loading, you either "sling shot", which is using the support hand...hand not holding the gun to grab the rear of the slide and then retract and release, or you use the slide lock or slide release to to get the slide forward after inserting a magazine.

lets try a video courtesy of the late Paul Gomez.






With an EMPTY gun, there is no need to move the slide lock/release unless there is a magazine inserted.

If I were in a gun shop fondling a gun and the action was open with a magazine inserted I would just drop the mag about a half inch and then pull back on the slide with my left hand and ease it forward.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally I LIke the sound of it and I feel I'm practicing when I slide lock and let her ride.

But like I said, know I know after like the 5th time of slide locking and letting her ride, he was like "hey man, enough of that". I didn't understand.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> Personally I LIke the sound of it and I feel I'm practicing when I slide lock and let her ride.
> 
> But like I said, know I know after like the 5th time of slide locking and letting her ride, he was like "hey man, enough of that". I didn't understand.


You were doing it in excess, and probably,, he could tell you were a newbie. Next time you are in the market to buy a handgun, Tell the salesman? I am a buyer not a looker,,I like to kick the tires

very hard before I make my purchase. I like to dry fire and let the slide release freely. Would that be a problem sir ( salesman)?

After all, I am TheLaGuy, you must have heard of me by now? :smt008:buttkick:


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> You were doing it in excess, and probably,, he could tell you were a newbie. Next time you are in the market to buy a handgun, Tell the salesman? I am a buyer not a looker,,I like to kick the tires
> 
> very hard before I make my purchase. I like to dry fire and let the slide release freely. Would that be a problem sir ( salesman)?
> 
> After all, I am TheLaGuy, you must have heard of me by now? :smt008:buttkick:


:anim_lol:


----------

